# Wheaten face trimming



## Dorothy (May 31, 2013)

Greetings,
I'm new here; this forum looks like a good place for info.
We have a six month old soft-coated Wheaten, Mitchell. He has the usual Wheaten exuberance, combined with adolescent klutziness, and he tends to crash into things like rosebushes. We're figuring his facial hair is a factor here. 
So the question is: as he grows, is that fall going to separate around his eyes, or should we clip his face? If clipping is called for, does anyone have any site addies that would help us? I've looked at several, but haven't found much specific info.
Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

The fall is between the eyes, with only the eye corners cut out. You should not be able to see his eyes from head on, only from the side. When it gets longer, you can put a small pony tail in the fall to expose more of the eye is you like, but they can see. Many pet owner tend to cut a bangs all across the eye, but you lose the wheaton look when you do that.


----------



## Dorothy (May 31, 2013)

Thanks! We've had Cairns, and I agree about the cropping of the bangs. Totally changes the look. 
I found info on a Wheaten site:
http://www.scwtca.org/groom/fall.htm 
I guess I just need better thinning scissors and a lot more confidence. And a bit less squiggling on Mitchell's part wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yep, its just hair, and it will grow back if you mess up. Getting him to a pro would be highly recommended too. Wheaties have a tendency (as with most terriers) to be pretty naughty for grooming, so a pro can help set him up for success if you get him in asap. The younger the better, even if its just a bath and tidy up.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

The fall grows down, and will cover their eyes if eye windows or shoots aren't cut. Our groomer trims her fall starting at the halfway point of each eye. Our girl is only 10 months, so her fall hasn't come in entirely yet, this is just the beginning. 

Their hair grows this way to protect their sensitive eye retinas - but it's not necessary for their eyes to be totally covered unless they are working.


----------

